# Join the Army Now or Stay in University and Join After?



## cheng_kelvin (10 Jan 2011)

I finally found a forum on the Canadian Army after all these years. So here it goes, I'm currently At Simon Fraser University in my second year and doing well, but I feel that I'm just wasting my time right now because I wanted to join the Army since I started thinking about my life in high school. I actually thought about joining the army after graduation instead of going to university. Should I just do the couple of more years in university and join after or join right now. I want to be an infantry officer, but if the Army believes that I would be better as an infantry soldier I will be happy as well in doing so. Thanks for all your help, Kelvin.


----------



## Chilme (10 Jan 2011)

Depending on what your taking, you may be able to get the military to cover the cost.

Good luck.


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2011)

Nobody can make your decision for you.

In order for you to make an informed decision, there is a lot of information on this website, and you should start browsing, perhaps starting in the Recruiting forum.

You are also the 10,000th person to ponder the question "Should I stay in school, or join the CF?".  Congratulations...you've won a free toaster!*   ;D

All kidding aside - there are very few questions related to the CF that haven't been asked here before.  You'll avoid a lot of hassle if you make good use of the search function.

The Recruiting Centre is also a good source of information, too!

*$200 S&H fee applies


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Jan 2011)

Why not look into the ROTP or CEOTP programs? It would enable you to do the whole infantry officer thing while still finishing your education.  Just a thought.

You might be too late for ROTP this year, I don't know. Call the CFRC tomorrow and ask


----------



## cheng_kelvin (10 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## IBM (11 Jan 2011)

This is really a personal lifestyle question. Are you ready to forgo precious time you could use for studying, labs, or writing papers to do army training or field exercises? What's more important to you right now, getting school done or the army?

If you don't think you can handle the balance, then don't. Just pick one for now. The army will still be there when you complete your degree, or conversely you could enlist first and do continuing ed later.


----------



## Jaycan (17 Jan 2011)

Should I just do the couple of more years in university and join after or join right now.

Well Kelvin, that is a toughy. I like what someone else had said " it is a personal decision" and it forsure is. I would say to stick it through. You have come this far, and have a couple more years to go until you walk out with a degree. There is a sense of pride when you see something through....personal accomplishment...hard work and perseverance. Someone once told me that doing things NOW is a lot easier then doing things LATER ON, so I would humbly say get it done now because the CF will still be there in a couple more years.


----------



## brihard (17 Jan 2011)

If you're torn, joining the C.F. as a full time commitment isn't yet for you. There's nothing wrong with that- you've got three semesters (I assume) invested in your education already- puruse it! At the end of the day, a degree will be a good thing for you.

In the meantime, I suggest you consider the possibility of joining the reserves and gaining a taste of the military experience. I've been a reservist for seven years and am currently in my last semester of my undergraduate studies. 

Whatever else you're told here, be true to yourself. If you feel a strong passion either way, give 'er. But weigh your options over the long term, not just immediately.


----------



## CombatDoc (18 Jan 2011)

It's a personal decision you will have to make, but you may wish to stay in school.  If you're thinking infantry officer, you're going to need at least one degree to be competitive for future promotions.  Enjoy Burnaby Mountain while you can, because if you end up joining the CF you won't be posted in the lower mainland of BC.


----------



## cheng_kelvin (20 Jan 2011)

Yeah, I was discussing this with my friend and he said what many of you guys said. It's a personal decision, but it's best to focus on your degree because it'll be hard to balance the two. Canadian Forces will always be there. Thanks, for all your imput. Helped me a lot.


----------

